# Wii #1436 - Wii Sports Resort (Europe)



## Chanser (Jul 18, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2640^^


----------



## frazzledazzle (Jul 18, 2009)

early dump or what??
this isnt coming out until next friday in the U.K.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

frazzledazzle said:
			
		

> early dump or what??
> this isnt coming out until next friday in the U.K.


Its been out for a few days already (out of the WiiSomething titles I've only liked Wii Sports), not sure if this is the same dump or not that I've been playing.

This is a vast improvement on Nintendos casual titles, its simply a AAA title. A few games are bit average but some of the others are just excellent, the sword fighting one makes me want a Zelda with controls like that and the flying game makes me want a Pilot Wings.


----------



## aardvarks (Jul 19, 2009)

wont work without motion plus!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

aardvarks said:
			
		

> wont work without motion plus!


Well duh?

Amazon sell them for £15 (well they did when I got mine).


----------



## maduin (Jul 19, 2009)

won't work on NTSC, using any loader or settings or alt.dol or WiiKey off of a burnt disc.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> won't work on NTSC, using any loader or settings or alt.dol or WiiKey off of a burnt disc.
> Well others say it does.
> 
> QUOTE1. Make a NeoGamma Folder in the root of SD card and put the RZTP.dol file inside it. Boot.dol needs to be there too
> ...



^ I know a few people on NTSC who have got it working by that method.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 19, 2009)

I like this cover. Better than the US cover which looks Deca Sport-ish.


----------



## jservs7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't get it to work this way.  I have the alternative dol, but it doesn't automatically start, it gives a list of 4 vids to play.  Then when I restart, I tried a few different video patching methods, but all I get is a green screen or flashing black and white.


----------



## maduin (Jul 19, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> maduin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should've clarified that I'm using an SDTV, most HDTV's can display a PAL output, but SDTV's will refuse to.  It won't work on an SDTV if you try to force NTSC, since the NTSC mode isn't on the disc.


----------



## jonny_taxi (Jul 19, 2009)

This is not due for release for 5 days in uk????


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 19, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh... What?  Does this mean that all the NTSC games that people play on PAL machines have a PAL mode "On the disc"?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 19, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I like this cover. Better than the US cover which looks Deca Sport-ish.


agreed. If Ninty's smart they'll pull a fast one and print the pal style rather then the one they sent out. 


And yes most of these games are great and make me want the controls implemented into future Nintendo titles. Hopefully the bow and arrow can get fixed up before zelda. I gotta be honest; IMO IR feels alot nicer then having that confused control scheme. The airplane pisses me off. Boost the speed up and you'll have a great star fox or pilot wings engine. Whats taking them so long?


----------



## X D D X (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got motion+, can't wait to try this. The reviews have been pretty good so far.


----------



## tpformbh (Jul 19, 2009)

Where can I download a Motion+?


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 19, 2009)

This game is great. My favourites are table-tennis and sword-fight. The other games are great as well but these two really stand out. Great game over all.

The only thing I dislike is the graphics. There are some textures at some locations, that wouldn`t even look good on PSP, which is a shame... It`s not about the graphics and I know that but for example the look of the trees (especially the stub of a trees) is unacceptable! 

But otherwise great game and with the stamps and all the different games this will bring a lot of fun. Still a shame, that there are no online-leaderboards, which I thought were confirmed (I might have misunderstood something back then)


----------



## Satangel (Jul 19, 2009)

tpformbh said:
			
		

> Where can I download a Motion+?



You can't download it, it's a hardware thingy that you plug in your Wiimote.


----------



## BillnTed (Jul 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tpformbh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-----> joke
0
+-
/\   

you


----------



## Satangel (Jul 19, 2009)

BillnTed said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought so, but I've seen some people who actually ment it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, why did it took so long for the scene to acknowledge the dump?


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Thought so, but I've seen some people who actually ment it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I would guess, because only a scrubbed version was available... At least that`s what I thought. Other than that I couldn`t imagine why, since I was playing it for four day, till it got a scene-release


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, can be deleted or merged with the post above. Thanks. (stupid Firefox...)


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 19, 2009)

i shouls be getting wii motion+ in wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. i got the early dump.
table tennis looks like the game that stands out most.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 19, 2009)

Woo, I've been waiting for this to come out. Think I'll actually go out and buy it with wii motion +. From the sounds of it, it's worth it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of Wii Sports, but this looks amusing. I'm really interested in sword fighting and see how well it works. I may buy it once I have the cash and its released in the US.


----------



## mooyah (Jul 19, 2009)

Does this bug out on you like the Japanese release on fw 4.0 (forcing you to watch the 3 min intro vid after playing a game off SD)? They updated to 4.1 to fix it.. just wondering if they fixed the PAL release or if they just let the firmware fix it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

tpformbh said:
			
		

> Where can I download a Motion+?








*sigh*.......... It's a hardware, you cant download it.....


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm going be a good boy and wait for the us relasae...


----------



## Kamakazie (Jul 19, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> maduin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about 50Hz and 60Hz; the standard of PAL is 50Hz which does not work on NTSC TVs.  The great majority of PAL TVs come with support for PAL60 which is also compatible with NTSC - this works the other way as well since PAL60 games will work on NTSC systems.


----------



## Elfish (Jul 19, 2009)

mooyah said:
			
		

> Does this bug out on you like the Japanese release on fw 4.0 (forcing you to watch the 3 min intro vid after playing a game off SD)? They updated to 4.1 to fix it.. just wondering if they fixed the PAL release or if they just let the firmware fix it.



there's 4.1E now. so i guess they're just fixing the systemmenu on all regions...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 19, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> This game is great. My favourites are table-tennis and sword-fight. The other games are great as well but these two really stand out. Great game over all....



Ah, you're getting me even more excited for this game. I believe it releases on the 26th here and the States, and I'm hopin' to get it on day 1. I've already got one M+ I used for PGA 10, and with the other that comes with WSR, I should be set. Can't wait. I think I'm actually most excited for the aerial dogfighting. I'm sure it's pretty shallow, but it just looks cool as heck. Actually, there are like four or five games in there that already have me hoping for key Nintendo franchises to show up in the near future, namely Wave Race and Star Fox -- definitely Star Fox. There's no excuse anymore to not make a new Star Fox game.


----------



## voxware (Jul 19, 2009)

not going to work with my sdtv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish i knew that before i burned it


----------



## The Mole (Jul 19, 2009)

mooyah said:
			
		

> Does this bug out on you like the Japanese release on fw 4.0 (forcing you to watch the 3 min intro vid after playing a game off SD)? They updated to 4.1 to fix it.. just wondering if they fixed the PAL release or if they just let the firmware fix it.



Fully fixed mate (without the need for new firmware)

My favourite games are Basketball and Jetski, seams like it has something for everybody. But as an overall package the only game thats not very good is the cycling


----------



## slightlyaskew (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm having problems playing this on my 3.3e Wiikey;

- using the normal loading method I get a black screen.
- using Gamma loader (that works on everything) it restarts my wii (in a similar fashion to EA GrandSlamTennis when trying to watch the MotionPlus video).
- using a different loader (can't remember its name but I have to use it to get EA GrandSlamTennis working), is get a blue screen with 002 error.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I think I'm actually most excited for the aerial dogfighting. I'm sure it's pretty shallow, but it just looks cool as heck.


I was excited to play it but its two player only sadly and I only have one m+.

One of the games that makes me wish this game was online, most other devs would have included online.


----------



## adgloride (Jul 19, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprised Nintendo never made it online, that was the one failing of wii sports.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 19, 2009)

adgloride said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


technically it does have online connectivity but no online multiplayer. It actually takes miis from your mii parade in the mii channel. If you recall NOE saying the game had wii connect 24 on their nintendo channel that would be it. Maybe that makes the disappointment worse or better IDK.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 19, 2009)

adgloride said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why they haven`t included online-play is the same as in NSMB:Wii: They want the competitors in the same room. If you ask me online-play doesn`t rule out the "familie-expirience", which they are always taking as an excuse... Pisses me off! 

Here a good video of the dogfight (StarFox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

Looks fun but I also have just one WM+...yet


----------



## aardvarks (Jul 19, 2009)

Elfish said:
			
		

> mooyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this has only got 3.4 firmware update and it works fine!


----------



## tpformbh (Jul 19, 2009)

BillnTed said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  sarcasm's certainly lost in translation isn't it lol.

Just off to add a balance board to the download queue.

WSR loads up on D2CKey, watched the video but can't get any further without buying the motion plus addon, will hold fire and see if Nintendo releases updated Wiimotes instead.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 20, 2009)

edit:figued it out... now i'm haveing trouble... with the video mode i watch the intro video but my tv displays black and white and the image is out of color what should i do?


----------



## adzix (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm on a pal wii, firmware 3.2 and cyclowiz chip and damn it, i keep on getting the blue screen.


----------



## padawan (Jul 20, 2009)

You could try to enable 002-fix in Gecko OS and start it from there. 

Game is working fine on my PAL with with WiiKey (v1) though, from Disk Channel that is. Jap Version through Gecko OS also worked fine.


----------



## Barta (Jul 20, 2009)

padawan said:
			
		

> Game is working fine on my PAL with with WiiKey (v1) though, from Disk Channel that is.




I too got it running from the disk channel, but if I start it through the USB loader, I get the 002 error.
Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## padawan (Jul 20, 2009)

Barta said:
			
		

> I too got it running from the disk channel, but if I start it through the USB loader, I get the 002 error.
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> QUOTE(padawan @ Jul 20 2009, 09:42 AM) You could try to enable 002-fix


----------



## d popcorn (Jul 20, 2009)

YOU NEED ALT.DOL TO RUN THIS GAME INTRO VIDEO
THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY AFTER THIS YOU CAN REMOVE THE ALT.DOL

Instructions For Those who Use USB-Loader: 
1A. For USB Loader GX users: Place the alt.dol (RZTP01.dol) in the root of the SD (SD:\) 
1B. For Neogamma users: Place the alt.dol (RZTP01.dol) in "NeoGamma" in the root of the SD (SD:\NeoGamma) 
2. Load the USB-Loader (has to be a loader that contain the error 002 fix) 
3. Toggle "Error 002 fix" ON and "Alternative dol" ON then restart usb gx
4. start the game and watch the first video after that when you try to play the game it will reboot the wii 
5. Load yout Usb-loader again and toggle Alternative dol OFF. (restart usb gx)
6. Start the game and Enjoy.


----------



## ZenZero (Jul 20, 2009)

cant wait for my copy, i PAY for my games


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

If I had to take a guess as to why they didn't include online multiplayer, I'd say it was probably so that WSR doesn't easily take the place of other related games they intend to release that offer a similar experience. In that I mean, if they are going to eventually release versions of Wave Race, Star Fox and/or Pilotwings, those games will likely come with some sort of online multiplayer. Maybe they don't want their targeted audiences asking themselves, "well, why buy 'such-and-such' game when I can already play online with WSR."

Regardless of the reason, there's definitely a reason. Nintendo doesn't overlook something like online multiplayer. With a huge-profile title like WSR, they likely discussed and discussed the matter quite a bit and made their decision based on basement's full of research data. If Nintendo has one identifiable habit, it's first selling their fans half a pie at full price, and then selling the other half down the road for an additional fee.


----------



## tiger0001 (Jul 20, 2009)

Works on NTSC with NeoGamma, but need Motion Plus to play game. It works without alt.dol! Anyone knows whether it works without Motion Plus?


----------



## Technik (Jul 20, 2009)

You NEED motionplus


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 20, 2009)

100 pin bowling for the win, i think they are reading my posts


----------



## BillnTed (Jul 20, 2009)

tpformbh said:
			
		

> BillnTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, well I thought the emoticons gave it away, but it appeared not.
The dustbin lids have been having a whale of a time with it; shame the dogfight isn't a bit faster.


----------



## inferno133 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi guys

I'll pre-warn that I'll probably ask some very basic (to some) questions in the near future (starting now! lol) as up until probably the middle of last year my PAL Wii (bought very soon after they came out) had a wiikey 1 in with the super mario fix, homebrew channel and some roms and i think 3.2 firmware (does that date it to last year?) and I was pretty au fait with most things, anyway due a bad illness (brain tumour no less! Don't do things in halves! lol) then a relationship break up (doesnt just rain etc) I've had more on my mind and tons to sort out so I've really lost touch with everything & forgotten a lot of what I did know! Recently I've been playing games again but because I wasn't using it I uninstalled the WAD's & Homebrew channel and ran the updates on the latest games I've played to get them to play and my Wii is at 3.4E at the moment.

So I've got PAL Wii, WiiKey 1 (that up until now played everything), no homebrew installed & updated to 3.4E.  So Sports Resort seems to boot but when the wiimotion video (that people keep mentioning) goes to start i get a black screen and my wii reboots. Is there a fix without loaders at the moment? OR do I even need a fix or is it doing this because I haven't got a wiiMotion controller and it'll be okay when I have?

As I say apologies in advance, bit embarrassed as I was chipping em when they first came out now I'm asking very basic questions...oh well!


----------



## BacoKarel (Jul 22, 2009)

inferno133 said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> I'll pre-warn that I'll probably ask some very basic (to some) questions in the near future (starting now! lol) as up until probably the middle of last year my PAL Wii (bought very soon after they came out) had a wiikey 1 in with the super mario fix, homebrew channel and some roms and i think 3.2 firmware (does that date it to last year?) and I was pretty au fait with most things, anyway due a bad illness (brain tumour no less! Don't do things in halves! lol) then a relationship break up (doesnt just rain etc) I've had more on my mind and tons to sort out so I've really lost touch with everything & forgotten a lot of what I did know! Recently I've been playing games again but because I wasn't using it I uninstalled the WAD's & Homebrew channel and ran the updates on the latest games I've played to get them to play and my Wii is at 3.4E at the moment.
> 
> ...



I Got a PAL Wii 3.2E and A Wiikey v1, Wii Sports Resort works (You NEED a wiimotion plus controller to make it work).


----------



## grotougne (Jul 22, 2009)

BacoKarel said:
			
		

> I Got a PAL Wii 3.2E and A Wiikey v1, Wii Sports Resort works (You NEED a wiimotion plus controller to make it work).


The same here. Just used WUM1.2 to replace update with 3.2b.

Works fine on my 3.2E Wii + WiiKey v1 + lastest HBC & other stuff.


----------



## Cpt-DS (Jul 22, 2009)

Does the PAL version come with the 4.1 system update? 
Thanks.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 22, 2009)

Cpt-DS said:
			
		

> Does the PAL version come with the 4.1 system update?
> Thanks.



Nope, dunno which one , but not that one.


----------



## Cpt-DS (Jul 22, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Cpt-DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nothing will happen if I buy (im really getting the legit game) it and play it on my PAL wii with 4.0, HBC and backup launcher installed, even if it tells me to install the update that comes with the game?
Thanks.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 22, 2009)

It updates to 3.4 if you're not there already. So if you're still at 3.2 it'll break trucha bug and may remove evil zelda savegames or something. HBC and such are not affected by the update..


----------



## Cpt-DS (Jul 22, 2009)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> It updates to 3.4 if you're not there already. So if you're still at 3.2 it'll break trucha bug and may remove evil zelda savegames or something. HBC and such are not affected by the update..



I'm on 4.0E, so the game wont install the update right?

Thanks.


----------



## lachinay (Jul 23, 2009)

I can confirm; I'm on 3.4E and the game didn't install anything (didn't even ask for it).


----------



## Dylaan (Jul 23, 2009)

Australian release for the win? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was thinking about buying to dump, obviously no use now...
Guess I'm off to buy two MotionPlus some time tomorrow instead!


----------



## ChrisBloodShot (Jul 23, 2009)

d popcorn said:
			
		

> YOU NEED ALT.DOL TO RUN THIS GAME INTRO VIDEO
> THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY AFTER THIS YOU CAN REMOVE THE ALT.DOL
> 
> Instructions For Those who Use USB-Loader:
> ...



Tried this with GX. It just locks the Wii up as soon as I hit play. I have to pull the power to turn it off. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Oh well.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

MOTHER FUCKER!! now I'm mad!

i wanted my dad to buy a Wii Motion plus in best buy because i saw in the NFO list i use the (E) was out 6 days (at the time) before the (U) (he was actually going to buy it but my mom and her almighty controlling power "we don't need that"..(spend teh moneyz on mii) ..pretty much she's got the p***y...and he'll do anything to get it

all of a sudden now he said "they're always making something "new" to just squeeze more money out of you" and  "just because something new comes out doesn't mean that you have to have it" 
(he is fucking generation X btw)


----------



## Technik (Jul 23, 2009)

Use your own money. I'm a kid and i spend my own money on stuff. ( sometimes )

And do you HAVE to abbreiate everything?


----------



## lettuce (Jul 23, 2009)

Well i updated to 4.1 this morning using assassda guide here, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=144835 , and just put my retail copy of Wi Sports Resort in and the disc channel is displaying the "system update" symbol. So what is the update on the disc??, is it an update for the motion plus?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> MOTHER FUCKER!! now I'm mad!
> 
> i wanted my dad to buy a Wii Motion plus in best buy because i saw in the NFO list i use the (E) was out 6 days (at the time) before the (U) (he was actually going to buy it but my mom and her almighty controlling power "we don't need that"..(spend teh moneyz on mii) ..pretty much she's got the p***y...and he'll do anything to get it
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyan (Jul 23, 2009)

I've a technical question about fixing error 002.

Usually, I'm using trucha signer, to extract main.dol, and then I patch it using GenericWiiPatcher.
With this game, Trucha is not working, so I'm using Scrubber, it's ok too.
But GenericWiiPatcher doesn't detect the error 002, so I thought there were no 002 protection, but I got the 002 screen error.
Even Inidana Jones which needed the new "Anti 002" option in usbloaders was detected and could be manually patched with GenericWiiPatcher.

Is there a new protection scheme ? 
Can I still manually patch the 002 error on the main.dol ?
even if it involve hex editing.
thanks


----------



## tpformbh (Jul 23, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> MOTHER FUCKER!! now I'm mad!
> ..pretty much she's got the p***y...and he'll do anything to get it



Don't talk about your mum like that son, i had a word with her last night, what she actually said was "ass for cash"


----------



## bodean (Jul 23, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> MOTHER FUCKER!! now I'm mad!
> 
> i wanted my dad to buy a Wii Motion plus in best buy because i saw in the NFO list i use the (E) was out 6 days (at the time) before the (U) (he was actually going to buy it but my mom and her almighty controlling power "we don't need that"..(spend teh moneyz on mii) ..pretty much she's got the p***y...and he'll do anything to get it
> 
> ...


----------



## lettuce (Jul 23, 2009)

So whats the update include on the disc then??


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Jul 24, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *I wanted* my dad to buy a Wii Motion plus ... / ...i *WILL* have it!!


Maybe you are approaching this the wrong way. Back in 1980's when I wanted something from my dad I had to WORK for it. So instead of demanding a Wiimote Plus (and whining like a 3-year old, when your mother is absolutely right), maybe you should wash the car, take out the trash, clean up your room and be nice to your mother/father/siblings for a while. You do not NEED a Wiimote...you need food, shelter, a warm bed and loving parents. Guessing by your spoiled brat reaction you have these and take them for granted. If you were my kid, I'd make a deal with you about getting better grades for your poor English and stop swearing first before I'd even consider about giving you a Wiimote Plus. If you want to be treated as an "adult", act like one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides...if you're from 2000 (like your nick suggests and according to your childish behavior), you're only 8 or 9 years old. Red Steel 2 has a rating of TEEN (US) / 16+ (PEGI). You shouldn't even be playing this game!


----------



## tpformbh (Jul 24, 2009)

4.0E, no updates, thought the game was underwhelming, virtua tennis appalling and EA tennis not much better for having the addon.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I'm on 3.2e with wiikey and homebrew channel installed. But unlike a couple of people who say they have got it working with that config, it won't boot for me at all. I get a 002 message whether I use gecko or the 002 fix via HBC.

Anyone any ideas? I did PM one of the guys and he confirmed he had the same setup as me and he just booted the disc. But the disc as is wants to do an update. Cheers


----------



## ConJ (Jul 24, 2009)

ChrisBloodShot said:
			
		

> d popcorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This works perfectly for USBLoader GX, ive used this method on 4 different Wii's now.


----------



## Tujiro (Jul 24, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> MOTHER FUCKER!! now I'm mad!
> 
> i wanted my dad to buy a Wii Motion plus in best buy because i saw in the NFO list i use the (E) was out 6 days (at the time) before the (U) (he was actually going to buy it but my mom and her almighty controlling power "we don't need that"..(spend teh moneyz on mii) ..pretty much she's got the p***y...and he'll do anything to get it
> 
> ...


----------



## ConJ (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry for double post. 





			
				lettuce said:
			
		

> Well i updated to 4.1 this morning using assassda guide here, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=144835 , and just put my retail copy of Wi Sports Resort in and the disc channel is displaying the "system update" symbol. So what is the update on the disc??, is it an update for the motion plus?



The update that WiiSports needs, is the 4.1 update. I think it fixes a bug with the game, not the actual motion plus.

I cant tell you whats on the disc because I use a USBLoader.


----------



## Bralaapje (Jul 24, 2009)

I had the same problem as other guys with a wiikey. Blackscreen when i run a backup of wii sports from the disc channel!!! 
But i solved it!!!! 

I have the following:

1.Wiikey 1.9S
2. Preloader 0.29
3. 3.2E

The problem was Preloader!!!!

I had the following systemhacks enabled in Preloader:

1. Force disc region-->> This causes the blackscreen!! If you disable it, wii sports resort will run!!
2. IOS reloads--> This will cause #002 error. This does not work for usbloader, only for disc channel.

So disable those 2 systemhacks in preloader and you can play the game!!!!


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jul 24, 2009)

My problem with Wiikey and 3.2e was easy in the end. I was using an older Gecko loader. Grabbed the new one and it installed a missing ios I needed as I hadn't played any newish games in a while. Installed the ios and it is working perfectly


----------



## Smwbigboss (Jul 25, 2009)

I spent an hour changing settings getting this to work. The 3 minute video came up and ran perfectly. Then some more tweaking to get it working again. Finally I got the game to run but... black and white flickery video.

And that's how I found out my TV doesn't support PAL


----------



## tpformbh (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone else found they have to watch the damned instruction video everytime they boot the game?  Am i doing something wrong?

EDIT: it's not done it this time?! :S  was it cos i reset the wii from playing a VC game?


----------



## Youkai (Jul 25, 2009)

oh my oO

just bought this game and i wonder why everyone loves this so much ...

played table tennis first as a RL TT player and hoped that it takes at least even a little bit the movement i do but nothing -.- i hit backhand the chara runs around and plays forehand oO I try to hit hard and i do a mega slow slice oO and no way of aiming ...

well i thaught "shouldn't have excepted more" than i started Bowling with the thaught "well can't be much different than the wii sports one, can it?" oh my oO it can ... i hold wiimote down turn my hand some degree to throw from right to the left ... .... omg why did i hit the right out ? doesn't even come close to what i do ... even motion plus sucks mega bad and makes it worse than without it or the wii sport resort bowling just sucks ...

well up to the next game ... basketball ... it shows my how to do it ... every ball gets way off the than i hold the controller completely different from how it was shown "wtf i made a point oO" still no controll of where the ball is going at all

last one archery ... well the game is ok BUT somehow i dunno ... ... well i will let it its ok.

so after that i shut off the wii a little bit annoyed and angry that i payed 50€ for this -.-


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 25, 2009)

Youkai said:
			
		

> oh my oO
> 
> just bought this game and i wonder why everyone loves this so much ...
> 
> ...




i dont know... try CALLIBRATING IT?

it works 100% with me. and i bought it as well, you need to callibrate it perfectly at the start.


----------



## padawan (Jul 26, 2009)

As I suspected, this is just the scrubbed release uploaded on usenet a few days ago. If you want a real scene rip, grab the PROPER !


----------



## Derbo (Jul 26, 2009)

I placed the RZTP01.dol in the root of my SD card. I then went into the settings on USB Loader GX and changed Error 002 fix to ON and Alternate DOL to ON, I then saved it in my SD card.

I came back to the menu and launched the game but every single time it just reboots the Wii !!

Please tell me what I'm doing wrong ???

Thanks


----------



## kedirakevo (Aug 26, 2009)

Guys, i found a fix...... at least it works for me....

Install IOS55-64-v4633.wad throught WAD Manager v1.5

Im running 4.1USA, Cios Rev14, Neogamma R7, Preloader 0.29


----------

